# Reemplazo para el STV9325



## Elektro90 (May 31, 2017)

Busque reemplazos en tiendas de electrónica y me ofrecieron el STV9326. En una búsqueda rapida en san google me dicen que son reemplazables y funcionales, PERO al abrir sus datasheets veo algunas diferencias.
 STV9325 --2.5A, 70v
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/87295/STMICROELECTRONICS/STV9325.html
 STV9326--3A, 60
http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/94009/STMICROELECTRONICS/STV9326.html

Creen que se equivocaron en la tienda de electrónica y los tecnicos de la web o si son reemplazables??.. Es para un monitor Samsung CRT


----------



## pandacba (May 31, 2017)

Puede ser reemplazado, todo depende de la aplicación, esos son valores máximos, los nominales son inferiores
Con que tensión trabaja el vertical de ese monitor.
Donde lo compraste? Celcius? Argentina? Bossi?


----------



## Elektro90 (May 31, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> Puede ser reemplazado, todo depende de la aplicación, esos son valores máximos, los nominales son inferiores
> Con que tensión trabaja el vertical de ese monitor.
> Donde lo compraste? Celcius? Argentina? Bossi?


Es un Samsung 794MB, ya desolde la vertical. Tampoco he encontrado el diagrama de servicio!
El problema es que la parte inferior de la pantalla tiembla al encenderla y luego de 2 minutos se normaliza.. Tiembla asi como cuando hay soldaduras frias en la vertical pero solo afecta la parte inferior.. tal vez suba un video mas tarde.. yo asumi que era la vertical
aqui el video


----------



## dantonio (Jun 1, 2017)

Subo el diagrama de este monitor.
Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 1, 2017)

mmmm, sintoma extraño para atribuirlo al chip, yo uso el tda8172 en los 29" y andan muy bien.

Ultimamente los verticales vienen con fallas mas allá de las normales, hace poco lidié con uno que terminó siendo el jungla, en otros casos me han dicho que los jugos de los tubos chatos que vienen pegados suelen cortarse o poner en corto, ahora estoy con uno que enciende perfecto y a los pocos segundos se achica a unos 5cm y se pliega abajo, no es falso contactod e ningún tipo, solo encontré el filtro de 100uf que va del diodo al chip en 40uf, lo cambie por varios hasta llegar a 100, y ya hace 20hs de uso sin problemas, dudo que sea eso, pero hay que seguir probando.

Si no tenes osciloscopio, se complica, aunque a veces tampoco podes hacer mucho, con capacimetro podes medir todos los capaciotores que rondan al chip.


----------



## Elektro90 (Jun 1, 2017)

Segun sus criterios que podria ser.. estuve revisando la placa y hay 2 integrados grandas uno de ellos esta con un disipador oxidado.. y las patas de ese ese integrado estan oxidados/sulfatados...
Viendo el diagrama que me enviaron los ICs son los siguientes:

IC204=STV9118 este IC esta bien sulfatado.  Este IC se le conoce como Jungla??
IC401 =S3P863   Este IC es el procesador??

http://s3.postimg.org/58b18f8r7/20170601_173413.jpg


----------



## Elektro90 (Jun 5, 2017)

Bueno, finalmente repare el monitor,realice 2 operaciones: limpie bien ese IC sulfatado (que parece ser el jungla), y tambien reemplace el vertical. ya van 2 dias funcionando sin problema.
Gracias pandacba, sergiot y dantonio!
Saludos!


----------

